

What if things don’t work out for you? - phjohnst
http://pandodaily.com/2013/06/13/what-if-things-dont-work-out-for-you/

======
elaineo
Not really fair. The author makes it sound like if you don't make it big, you
become an abject failure. What if a startup becomes a small, but sustainable
business?

------
mathattack
And what if you get laid off by a big company? Over and over again? And what
if your pension becomes worthless? And what if your union fails?

There is no risk-free path through life, only guesses and degrees.

